# How to Write a Hit Song in the 21st Century



## YaniDee (Mar 6, 2019)

Not a judgement, but a (humorous ..cynical?) summary of some elements of current pop music.
Frankly, I'm still writing "traditional" music (that's why I'm taking empties to the store for extra cash..)

Here goes:

Try not to use more than 3 - 4 notes in the melody..two is pretty good.
For rap, one note will do.

Don't make it too "melodic"

Repeat "motif" as much as possible

Keep lyrics as minimal as possible (except for rap)

Avoid "stories" or anything "deep"

Use "woo" "whoa" "yea" & "uh-huh" liberally.

You can still use the occasional "millenial whoop"

Do not to use more than 4 chords..One or two is quite good

Avoid II V I or even V I

Avoid all chord extensions

Avoid "organic" instruments. Guitar or piano is ok for a "retro" sound

Get some good rhythmic loops

Master your "copy & Paste" skills


Don't forget to put beautiful girls in the video & enjoy the cash you'll make!

As an example..


----------



## SchnookyPants (Mar 6, 2019)

Wait! It's the 21st century?


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Mar 6, 2019)

Haha. I didn't know "millenial yelp" was a term. I was just ranting about that a few days ago. 

I'm rarely exposed to pop music. But whenever I am, I'm appalled. It's disgusting, twisted, pathetic. It's for imbeciles.


----------



## Tfis (Mar 7, 2019)

Use bass drops...a lot of them.


----------



## Divico (Mar 7, 2019)

You forgot to add steal and rape!
When being exposed to pop music on radio in public places or TV I realized how cold blooded these artists steal melodies and more from tracks popular a couple of years later, selling it as their own. Also popular is: Take a classic hit -> rape it til it gets the shape of your genre (make it dubbbbbbstp for example). Let the millenials praise your work (i was born mid 90s so maybe i shouldnt throw stones here )

Imo your example is already too good for todays standards. Too catchy and musical.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Mar 7, 2019)

Just make sure you don't write Rock music and then you have a chance in the music world today.

(I write that regretfully, having learned my lesson eight years ago).


----------



## ein fisch (Mar 7, 2019)

IMO staying simple as the above (and leave away your ego that wants to make that extremely unique and weird chord progression to show-off with) is pretty much the hardest job for a musician


----------



## germancomponist (Mar 7, 2019)

The stupidity is spreading more and more ...


----------



## R. Soul (Mar 7, 2019)




----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Mar 7, 2019)

There’s crap in every musical genre. Or maybe your sh*t smells like roses. Also, since it’s so easy, we’re all going to be filthy rich by next month using these formulas, right?


----------



## GtrString (Mar 7, 2019)

Video with lots of bare skin also required..


----------



## Parsifal666 (Mar 7, 2019)

Ned Bouhalassa said:


> There’s crap in every musical genre. Or maybe your sh*t smells like roses. Also, since it’s so easy, we’re all going to be filthy rich by next month using these formulas, right?



Post of the day.


----------



## Tfis (Mar 7, 2019)




----------



## YaniDee (Mar 7, 2019)

Ned Bouhalassa said:


> There’s crap in every musical genre. Or maybe your sh*t smells like roses. Also, since it’s so easy, we’re all going to be filthy rich by next month using these formulas, right?


Like I said at the beginning of my post, I'm not judging it. The example I gave is catchy, has an awesome beat and i'd dance to it (if I still went out dancing..). As a person who has a music degree and has studied music going back a thousand years ( check out Gregorian chant for simple but effective melody) I am just summarizing some elements of current pop styles. Yes, the implication is that it's simplistic, superficial and frankly, I don't think people will go to concert halls in a hundred years to listen to it. The one thing that really bugs me is the decline of melody, as that is what stands the test of time.


----------



## muk (Mar 7, 2019)

R. Soul said:


>




This guy is fantastic!


----------



## YaniDee (Mar 7, 2019)

muk said:


> This guy is fantastic!


I agree, and there's a Part 2. He says it better than I do. He's just missing the Brazilian women to make it big!


----------



## halfwalk (Mar 7, 2019)

Step 1: Get on the internet and complain about how music isn't good anymore and insinuate that "traditional" music is superior in every way. Try not to sound too bitter or jealous.

Step 2: Pretend that acts like Radiohead, Beyonce, Bruno Mars, Kendrick Lamar, Johnny Cash, MGMT, U2, Jason Mraz, Tame Impala, Arctic Monkeys, Pharrell Williams, Coldplay, Lady Gaga, Amy Winehouse, Madonna, Lorde, Outkast, The White Stripes, John Mayer, Daft Punk, Eminem, The Flaming Lips, Deadmau5, Adele, Linkin Park, Sara Bareilles, Audioslave, Mary J. Blige, The Killers, Imogen Heap, Alicia Keys, CeeLo Green, Gotye, Imagine Dragons, Train, Sufjan Stevens, Snow Patrol, Macy Gray, and anyone else who doesn't fit your description but still put out moderately interesting 21st century hit songs, just straight up doesn't exist. Hey, gotta build that narrative.

Step 3: Profit!


I guess I feel like this sentiment basically boils down to: "I don't like what's on the radio." And the solution is simple: turn off the radio. There is truly excellent music being released today, but you gotta find it. Clear Channel won't help you there.


A fitting analogy might be fast food. We could discuss the culinary deficiencies of McDonald's, or how Taco Bell is basically just repackaging the same 6 crappy ingredients in novel ways. But that's fine, because they didn't set out to make excellent food. They set out to make a profit, and they're doing pretty great at it.


----------



## Desire Inspires (Mar 7, 2019)

And yet with that formula, you’d still be surprised how difficult it is to write a pop song.


----------



## J-M (Mar 7, 2019)

Bad stuff in every genre. Hell, I love metal yet I think most of it sucks. But Dave Grohl put it really nicely when asked about the pop stuff you hear in the radio..."I think it's good when you're stuck in traffic, but that's about it."


----------



## YaniDee (Mar 7, 2019)

Desire Inspires said:


> And yet with that formula, you’d still be surprised how difficult it is to write a pop song.


I agree...I have thousands of loops I've bought and occasionally I put something together with them, but, as other people have mentioned in other posts , I don't feel "right" about it..I'm not saying it's wrong or there's no place for it. But when a song is 90% loops with a three note melody and a "hook" that repeats 20 times, well, I'm not impressed..


halfwalk said:


> Step 2: Pretend that acts like Radiohead, Beyonce, Bruno Mars, Kendrick Lamar, Johnny Cash, MGMT, U2.......don't exist


I'm not talking about bands like that..


MrLinssi said:


> Bad stuff in every genre. Hell, I love metal yet I think most of it sucks. But Dave Grohl put it really nicely when asked about the pop stuff you hear in the radio..."I think it's good when you're stuck in traffic, but that's about it."


But in the 60s, 70s , 80s, etc every week there were five or more "classics' that would come out, that people are still enjoying listening to 40+ years later! It is what it is..I guess I'm retro.

Anyhow , Im going to stop defending my views..the post was meant to be humorous..


----------



## Thomas Kallweit (Mar 7, 2019)

I agree about the disappearance/ vanishing of melodies, especially melodies with a few more notes and the monotonism and repeatism of lot of songs. And also have to say that it's not so easy to do some formulaish stuff with just less ideas.
Right now I'm trying to do a hiphop-piece and I studied some ingredients which have to be there. First take missed the point. Too many breaks and changes.
Hm, starting again after listening and watching some typical stuff... there is so much in minimalism there, some hats in triplets for a short time, or just some rare ticks here and there. Though it still sounds often too monotonous and builds on only one theme.


----------



## Kent (Mar 7, 2019)

MrLinssi said:


> "I think it's good when you're stuck in traffic, but that's about it."



That's how we say "always" in LA


----------



## Studio E (Mar 7, 2019)

There are people doing amazing things these days. They just don't get near the attention they should. This guy made me pay attention to lyrics again for the first time in 30 years.


----------



## dflood (Mar 7, 2019)

Studio E said:


> There are people doing amazing things these days. They just don't get near the attention they should. This guy made me pay attention to lyrics again for the first time in 30 years.




Ya, I feel like if you are going to sing, make the words mean something. Just a suggestion.


----------



## Studio E (Mar 7, 2019)

dflood said:


> Ya, I feel like if you are going to sing, make the words mean something. Just a suggestion.




It’s always good to meet another Isbell fan. He’s kind of given me a whole new path of listening enjoyment, and one that feels really important.


----------



## Illico (Mar 8, 2019)

R. Soul said:


>



omg pretty good result ! haha


----------



## Divico (Mar 8, 2019)

A friend just sent me this. NSFW!
Great summary of the above mentioned recipe. The music is just pain in my ears. The video ... Well almost soft porn... on youtube.
*[CENSORED]*
This ones even better ...
*[CENSORED]

**
Moderator note: Two videos have been removed from this post as we do not find this forum to be a suitable place for them. The videos in question are available elsewhere online as:
- "Music Video - Rae Sremmurd - Throw Sum Mo" (unofficial)
- "Young Dolf - Want It All.mp4"
***


----------



## J-M (Mar 8, 2019)

Divico said:


> A friend just sent me this. NSFW!
> Great summary of the above mentioned recipe. The music is just pain in my ears. The video ... Well almost soft porn... on youtube.
> *[CENSORED]*
> This ones even better ...
> ...



Jesus F. Christ...


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Mar 8, 2019)

Those videos are very funny (the English guy and the love song).

Of course, this is the classic:


----------



## jules (Mar 8, 2019)

This (very funny) video sums it pretty well, imo, especially the part about lyrics :


----------



## Thomas Kallweit (Mar 8, 2019)

And another one. Repeat Repeat Repeat.


----------



## Living Fossil (Mar 8, 2019)

Divico said:


> The music is just pain in my ears.



The music is questionable, but that serve at 2:05 in the second video is _really_ very week.
I have no idea why youtube doesn't delete this. 
It will spoil generations of aspiring tennis players.


----------



## YaniDee (Mar 8, 2019)

Thomas Kallweit said:


> And another one. Repeat Repeat Repeat.


Wow! Great example of how little it takes to be a "musician' these days. It doesn't get any simpler and repetitive..He stays on one note for half the song, and then "modulates" up to the next note. The only thing it's got going for it is the first entry of the low bass frequency..and the tiger.
Think of how much the Beatles put into a 2 minute song..


----------



## cqd (Mar 8, 2019)

Making music is so ten years ago..

Making youtube videos about making music is where it's at these days..


----------



## GtrString (Mar 9, 2019)

If audiences doesnt pay, they cant get the a-game. You get what you pay for, thats modern recorded music. Live is where real music is happening, and thats where people put their money!


----------



## Parsifal666 (Mar 9, 2019)

I kind of gave up on love songs after this, the ultimate.


----------



## halfwalk (Mar 9, 2019)

Thomas Kallweit said:


> I agree about the disappearance/ vanishing of melodies, especially melodies with a few more notes and the monotonism and repeatism of lot of songs. And also have to say that it's not so easy to do some formulaish stuff with just less ideas.
> Right now I'm trying to do a hiphop-piece and I studied some ingredients which have to be there. First take missed the point. Too many breaks and changes.
> Hm, starting again after listening and watching some typical stuff... there is so much in minimalism there, some hats in triplets for a short time, or just some rare ticks here and there. Though it still sounds often too monotonous and builds on only one theme.



That form of minimalism is kind of its own art form. By contrast, I've heard some member compositions here where it's like "Wow that's impressive... but it sounds like you just tried to squeeze every device you've ever studied into that 11 minute thing" and I find that sort of thing kind of turns me off to the song, no matter how impressive it may be.

On the other hand, put on some A Tribe Called Quest and people in the room can't help but at least nod their heads to it. It sets a mood, _and then gets out of the way. _And I think that's kind of the point of a lot of the mainstream music we hear now; it's about conveying a certain mood/texture/feeling/style, rather than trying to weave a narrative arc or a complex story (like a lot of the stuff we seem to emulate around here, e.g. Williams/Horner/Elfman/Silvestri et al).

Yeah, that brand of hip-hop might lack the level of development and structure you seek as a trained musician/composer, but that was never its goal. And yeah, we can talk about how today's pop artists don't make music like the Beatles did. But you know what? They don't want to. And that's fine. If you want The Beatles, go listen to them. Their records aren't going anywhere.

So if you go looking for this deep substance in a place where none was actually intended (i.e. today's pop hits in question by the OP), then it's really about a mismatch of expectations. Some people are fishing for king crab in a swimming pool, and then blaming the pool when they don't catch any.

My point is, even the mindless drivel out there is just fine, as long as you accept it for what it is instead of treating it like what you think it should have been. It serves its purpose just fine, or else it wouldn't be as prevalent and successful as it is.

And besides, there's tons of excellent music being made today that _does_ (in my opinion) live up to, or even surpass, the standard of quality that made the classics, well, _classic._ You just won't hear it on the mainstream radio stations.

(I mean the proverbial _you_, of course.)


----------



## Desire Inspires (Mar 9, 2019)

Parsifal666 said:


>




Ah, a classic!


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Mar 9, 2019)

Tfis said:


>



If you're going to run the Axis of Awesome clip, you can't leave out this classic:


----------



## dzilizzi (Mar 9, 2019)

It's very simple now to write a hit song. You just get about 29 other people, one of which actually knows how to write songs, and you are set. Easy!


----------



## Thomas Kallweit (Mar 11, 2019)

halfwalk said:


> That form of minimalism is kind of its own art form. By contrast, I've heard some member compositions here where it's like "Wow that's impressive... but it sounds like you just tried to squeeze every device you've ever studied into that 11 minute thing" and I find that sort of thing kind of turns me off to the song, no matter how impressive it may be.
> 
> On the other hand, put on some A Tribe Called Quest and people in the room can't help but at least nod their heads to it. It sets a mood, _and then gets out of the way. _And I think that's kind of the point of a lot of the mainstream music we hear now; it's about conveying a certain mood/texture/feeling/style, rather than trying to weave a narrative arc or a complex story (like a lot of the stuff we seem to emulate around here, e.g. Williams/Horner/Elfman/Silvestri et al).
> 
> ...





halfwalk said:


> That form of minimalism is kind of its own art form. By contrast, I've heard some member compositions here where it's like "Wow that's impressive... but it sounds like you just tried to squeeze every device you've ever studied into that 11 minute thing" and I find that sort of thing kind of turns me off to the song, no matter how impressive it may be.
> 
> On the other hand, put on some A Tribe Called Quest and people in the room can't help but at least nod their heads to it. It sets a mood, _and then gets out of the way. _And I think that's kind of the point of a lot of the mainstream music we hear now; it's about conveying a certain mood/texture/feeling/style, rather than trying to weave a narrative arc or a complex story (like a lot of the stuff we seem to emulate around here, e.g. Williams/Horner/Elfman/Silvestri et al).
> 
> ...



First, sorry when I overlooked important aspects here in my answer I just took some points.

Yeah, probably I'm missing this narrative arc (same goes to movies sometimes these days) in case of variations. Of course I know that they don't want to sound like the Beatles, because they maybe seem to be like aliens from ancient times to modern producers.

But what the heck: I don't care for the modern aliens too sometimes. Probably an age thing. Though I try to listen. 

Back to the point (or some point): I cannot accept everything just because it's there. But of course I have to as we all. Still questioning which direction the idiom "music" takes here. So I got the OT with all the irony.

And it seems to be lots of formulaic (also see epic). HipHop which I liked in the earlier days was Public Enemy, Consolidated - with all the energy, mad multi-sequenced-samples and political rage. Plus some of that with some poppish hooklines.
For my little arrangement study I considered the gangsta-genre (fits internationally I guess). Ingredients visually and cliché: guy with hoodies, cars, drugs, girls, bad guys with muscles, attack dogs, ugly suburb scyscrapers. So typical stuff. Musically: Massive strings, deep Analogue Massive Bass, Minimal Beats with fat Kickdrum and Snare, sometimes some (mellotron-)choirs.
Plus of course lots of insults and alphamale lyrically.

What I discover: The lyrics here are the most important thing, music in terms of variation is just distracting from the text messages.So that seems to be an important point.

Interesting on the other hand (though I'm sure this came up here already in other discussions now and then):
How great it was that there appeared some really complex and orchestrated hits like "Bohemian Rhapsody","Music" by John Miles and "Eloise" by Barry Ryan - though eventually a historical anomaly..


----------



## Thomas Kallweit (Mar 11, 2019)

and here's a more actual primitive pop tune, which I really like


----------



## Parsifal666 (Mar 11, 2019)

Divico said:


> A friend just sent me this. NSFW!
> Great summary of the above mentioned recipe. The music is just pain in my ears. The video ... Well almost soft porn... on youtube.
> *[CENSORED]*
> This ones even better ...
> ...



Just checked these out. *Great* uh......songs.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Mar 11, 2019)

Desire Inspires said:


> Ah, a classic!



There hasn't been a truly heartfelt love song since.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Mar 13, 2019)

8Dio put this up on Facebook today.


----------



## J-M (Mar 13, 2019)

TigerTheFrog said:


> 8Dio put this up on Facebook today.



Dunno, I think that's a potentially risky move for sample company to do. I find it pretty damn funny though...


----------



## Parsifal666 (Mar 13, 2019)

TigerTheFrog said:


> 8Dio put this up on Facebook today.



But...is there a BRAAM patch?


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Mar 16, 2019)




----------



## YaniDee (Mar 16, 2019)

I imagine that people who grew up with Big Band swing music of the 40s must have seen 3 chord 50s Rock&Roll as simplistic and "non musical". But..it had singable melodies and we can still enjoy it 70 years later!


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Mar 18, 2019)

All it takes is ONE KNOB to make a hit!!!


----------

